# Barley Twist Router Bits



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Some of the members have the router lathe and wanted to know where to get the router bits to make the Barley Twist , they are very hard to find ..

Barley Twist Router Bits, 2 Flute Carbide Tipped 
Here's a link ... 

Magnate
=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Go on Bob, make me feel sick with jealousy by telling me that YOU made all those lamps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahaha ,,Nope I found the picture on the net, just to show the type that can be made with the right bit 

making lamps is almost like making clocks ,you can have too many sometimes.. 
I think that's why so many clock makers are a bit nuts, all going off at one time ,, that will do it I think 

=======



harrysin said:


> Go on Bob, make me feel sick with jealousy by telling me that YOU made all those lamps.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank goodness I saw your answer before going to bed, I'll be able to sleep now instead of laying awake all night deciding if I should go out tomorrow and buy a router lathe to start practising so that perhaps by Christmas I could also show off some lamps!


----------

